# do you see fearnet hd coming?



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

will we will fearnet hd coming anytime soon? i have never wanted a channel as bad as i do this one, i request it alot on the dish network facebook page


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sure if they offered Dish a really good deal, we'll see it.

Keep in mind that Fearnet is a joint venture between Comcast, Lionsgate Entertainment, and Sony Pictures Entertainment. Lionsgate is contemplating selling its interest. And at the time of the merger Comcast owned 33% of Fearnet while NBCU owned 100% of Chiller which is managed by the same people as Syfy.

What's really weird is that when its launch was announced NBCU said that in addition to NBCU subsidiary's content, Chiller would offer content from others including Lionsgate and Sony.

So now that Comcast owns 33% of Fearnet and 51% of Chiller/Syfy one has to wonder if some changes aren't in the offing.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

phrelin said:


> I'm sure if they offered Dish a really good deal, we'll see it.
> 
> Keep in mind that Fearnet is a joint venture between Comcast, Lionsgate Entertainment, and Sony Pictures Entertainment. Lionsgate is contemplating selling its interest. And at the time of the merger Comcast owned 33% of Fearnet while NBCU owned 100% of Chiller which is managed by the same people as Syfy.
> 
> ...


i see what your saying, could be some changes


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

gpollock87 said:


> will we will fearnet hd coming anytime soon? i have never wanted a channel as bad as i do this one, i request it alot on the dish network facebook page


With Comcast I get the whole FEARNET suite of channels including HD. Watched the BLOB(1958) in HD today. Brings back memories of the best channel DISH ever had-MONSTERS HD!


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

paja said:


> With Comcast I get the whole FEARNET suite of channels including HD. Watched the BLOB(1958) in HD today. Brings back memories of the best channel DISH ever had-MONSTERS HD!


you like to rub it in don't you? j/k lol


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

dish answers said on facebook they will be working to get this channel


----------

